# M2 "Pair Solving" Parity Options...



## Toad (Mar 3, 2010)

I've pretty much finished learning all the cases for M2 method using pairs, learnt from here.

Using this method you don't have to worry about the position of the M-Slice when solving UF and DB edges which I like a lot about it.

Unfortunately by using Old Pochmann for corners I only have "U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U" as my parity alg which offsets the M Slice.

Just wondering if some of you more experienced BLD cubers could give me some options as to other things I could do as I'm not sure if this can work with my method or not...

Thanks in advance,
Toad


----------



## Toad (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry for bump but I would kinda like to know... :|


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 3, 2010)

Not even an hour dude..


----------



## Toad (Mar 3, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Not even an hour dude..



I realise this but I can't carry on learning it if I don't know 

Oh well, back to clock I guess...


----------



## bwatkins (Mar 3, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Not even an hour dude..
> ...



and no one can answer the question if they don't have time to read it...patience


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 3, 2010)

Just do a 3-cycle of edges after corner solve.


----------



## Toad (Mar 3, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Just do a 3-cycle of edges after corner solve.



Which edges and how...?

Sorry I just can't get this to make any sense in my head :confused:


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 3, 2010)

Eric Limeback‘s tutorial said something about using R perm as parity alg, not sure if this is what you’re talking about…


----------



## Toad (Mar 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Eric Limeback‘s tutorial said something about using R perm as parity alg, not sure if this is what you’re talking about…



Thanks but I think that's just for Old Pochmann...


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 3, 2010)

Eric's tutorial is M2 edges and Pochmann corners so...


----------



## Toad (Mar 3, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Eric's tutorial is M2 edges and Pochmann corners so...



That's what I thought... Maybe you just do an R Perm to fix the edges then at the end of the solve fix the last two edges and corners and the M slice...?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 3, 2010)

M' F2 M' F2 --- fixes middle layer and swaps UF and UB.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 4, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I've pretty much finished learning all the cases for M2 method using pairs, learnt from here.
> 
> Using this method you don't have to worry about the position of the M-Slice when solving UF and DB edges which I like a lot about it.
> 
> ...



I've been in the exact same situation, and this is what I did.

Every time I noticed that I had an odd number of corners, I knew I had parity. Then I always memoed UB as the first piece to shoot to. 

That meant that I started with a M2, and then started to do my ordinary memo, that now had to be an even number of pieces.

This meant that every piece were exactly where it should be! the UB and DF-piece is att their right place, but UF and DB are at their wrong place, which is what I did memorize

"Oh, one more extra piece to memorize sucks!" No it doesn't since, you don't have to remember it, since you know that your memo always start with UB if you have parity.


I don't understand why people keep using that parityalgorithm? D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D must be faster? I guess L'U'LU M2 U'L'UL is faster to.. I was using U'D R' U' R U R U R U' R' D'. 2+2 move setup to U-perm, with 3 move cancellation. Use it if you want, but I'm not saying it's the best, 'cause I don't know.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 6, 2010)

I use Eric's method too.

Solve corners, do R perm, solve edges, do the U'F2UM2U'F2U, then R perm.

You can also do edges first, U'F2UM2U'F2U and solving corners will fix the parity without need for R perm.


----------



## riffz (Mar 7, 2010)

I think the general consensus is watch Eric Limeback's tutorial.


----------



## iRiLLL (Mar 11, 2010)

U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U2


----------



## riffz (Mar 11, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U2



This setup algorithm is pretty fast but my R perm is much faster than my F perm and at a better angle afterward.


----------

